# Taliban kills 120 school children in Pakistan



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

The Taliban killed 120 school children and some of their teachers in Pakistan. There are unsubstantiated reports that one of the female teachers was burned alive while they forced her class to watch, and that some of the children were beheaded. 

The news is now saying that the number of dead is 130 with 250 wounded. 

Once again news of the followers of the "Religion of Peace" doing horrific acts of barbarism. We had that murdering and raping piece of scum in Australia yesterday, and last week there were 4 Christian Children beheaded by ISIS because they refused to denounce their religion.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> The Taliban killed 120 school children and some of their teachers in Pakistan. There are unsubstantiated reports that one of the female teachers was burned alive while they forced her class to watch, and that some of the children were beheaded.
> 
> The news is now saying that the number of dead is 130 with 250 wounded.
> 
> Once again news of the followers of the "Religion of Peace" doing horrific acts of barbarism. We had that murdering and raping piece of scum in Australia yesterday, and last week there were 4 Christian Children beheaded by ISIS because they refused to denounce their religion.


Same chit day in day out. The cure?

Easy.

2 words.

"Enola Gay"


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Does anyone else get the feeling that we are rushing toward an all-out confrontation with Islam sometime within the next few years? I know that the current administration will never engage, but the terrorism acts are escalating at a pretty rapid pace and at some point the western world is going to have to "wake up and die right".


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

If we could learn to love, embrace, respect and understand our enemy and things will be OK. At least in Hillary's mind.

I'm sorry but we have to just eliminate the problem once and for all. They will continue to attack soft targets at will until we get serious about taking them out. If a few "good" muslims get killed to bad.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

DerBiermeister said:


> Does anyone else get the feeling that we are rushing toward an all-out confrontation with Islam sometime within the next few years? I know that the current administration will never engage, but the terrorism acts are escalating at a pretty rapid pace and at some point the western world is going to have to "wake up and die right".


I think we have been in an all-out confrontation with Islam for the last 10 years. We are just too stupid to recognize it.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

The real question in my mind is how will this administration react to the next 9/11. It will probably happen before bummer is out of the picture. He has already made us look weak and stupid on the global scene.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The islamist State Pakistan is full of muslimes, many of them are not willing to kill the "infidel" but are willing to fund those who are willing to kill. About 97% of all Pakistani's are muslimes. About 85% of the muslimes in the islamist state of Pakistan are sunni and about 15% are shiit. The sunni hate the shiit. Taliban seem to be more in line with the Sunni. Evidently this school did some shiite that the Taliban didn't like.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Wonder what the reaction will be? Will these people be held responsible?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

James m said:


> Wonder what the reaction will be? Will these people be held responsible?


Who cares?

This is just the media's way of garnering sympathy from stupid westerners.

These islamists are ALL evil, nasty, haters of life. They kill...others, themselves, anyone that they have a problem with. Their goal is world domination or a world caliphate. We can do nothing for women and children in these shiithole regions that are dominated by muslimes. It is like pushing water uphill with a fork. Let them blow each other to smithereens for all I care. Just keep them out of the USA.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

DerBiermeister said:


> Does anyone else get the feeling that we are rushing toward an all-out confrontation with Islam sometime within the next few years? I know that the current administration will never engage, but the terrorism acts are escalating at a pretty rapid pace and at some point the western world is going to have to "wake up and die right".


It won't be a "religious war" as that won't be politically correct but we are there already. The question is if it will escalate into a conflagration of sorts. Yes.. In the next 10 years it will. It will take one or two extreme events and it will start. The fuse is already burning. And these Islamic apologist are just feeding it.

The horror of what just happened is a good example. Allow the devil (figuratively as in the Taliban) to live and this is what you get. I feel for the parents and children. Will Pakistan wake up.. Nope.. Because to many in their midst want an Islamic caliphate.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

DerBiermeister said:


> Does anyone else get the feeling that we are rushing toward an all-out confrontation with Islam sometime within the next few years? I know that the current administration will never engage, but the terrorism acts are escalating at a pretty rapid pace and at some point the western world is going to have to "wake up and die right".


I agree with Inor. But think it's escalating exponentially and will require retaliation in a major way. Your right, the current administration is worthless and frankly I don't want them engaged in any combat. Obama is not Equipt to run a war effectively. We are going to have to get mean.....and show them we will take them off the face of the earth. Maybe turn all that sand they are standing on to glass.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Next subject**


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

My first thought was "What kind of people purposely and solely target children?". I know that it is a case of Muslims killing Muslims, but if they would do that to other Muslims, why would they hesitate to do the same to non-Muslims? What kind of people would cut off the heads of children? These are the people who have been saying for decades that one of their main goals, if not their only goal, is to destroy Western Civilization. 

We see more things like this happening more often and more places in the World, and all we hear is that they are a small minority and that we should be tolerant of other people's religion, although THEIR religion preaches against any type of tolerance of others. Something that we very seldom hear is other "moderate" Muslims condemning the so called "radicals".


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> The Taliban killed 120 school children and some of their teachers in Pakistan. There are unsubstantiated reports that one of the female teachers was burned alive while they forced her class to watch, and that some of the children were beheaded.
> 
> The news is now saying that the number of dead is 130 with 250 wounded.
> 
> Once again news of the followers of the "Religion of Peace" doing horrific acts of barbarism. We had that murdering and raping piece of scum in Australia yesterday, and last week there were 4 Christian Children beheaded by ISIS because they refused to denounce their religion.


Totally satanic religion.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> 2 words.
> 
> "Enola Gay"


I had the honor of having lunch with Col. Paul Tibbets (who was a native of Quincy Illinois which isn't too far from where I live). It was a group gathering but I got to sit at his table.

He said that he was very proud of the job that they did, and that even though he knew a lot of people were killed and wounded, it was important and honorable because it helped to end the war and ultimately save lives.

Really nice man, a true American hero.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> My first thought was "What kind of people purposely and solely target children?". I know that it is a case of Muslims killing Muslims, but if they would do that to other Muslims, why would they hesitate to do the same to non-Muslims? What kind of people would cut off the heads of children? These are the people who have been saying for decades that one of their main goals, if not their only goal, is to destroy Western Civilization.
> 
> We see more things like this happening more often and more places in the World, and all we hear is that they are a small minority and that we should be tolerant of other people's religion, although THEIR religion preaches against any type of tolerance of others. Something that we very seldom hear is other "moderate" Muslims condemning the so called "radicals".


The "moderate Muslims" are all out having lunch with the Easter Bunny.


----------

